# The Dog Whisperer



## Lucas (Jun 15, 2010)

I have recently seen on television a series called the Dog Whisperer featuring the training techniques of Cesar Milano.
The overall premise of his training concepts seems to be establishing an ‘alpha dog’ position of dominance over our four legged friends.
His charisma and obvious ability are very compelling but I have concerns over a complex family situation where it is not just you subjugating the animal but a complex infrastructure of family members with their own pack hierarchy.

Are there any issues I should be aware of regarding his training philosophy?


----------



## WUCT (Mar 25, 2010)

Well I think some people consider his methods outdated, instead preferring more positive reinforcement.

Also, since he usually works with severe cases, a lot of things in the show probably won't apply to the average dog.

Although not as entertaining as DW, I think this show (Good Dog! with Stanley Coren) is overall more useful to the average dog owner: http://www.hulu.com/good-dog
Hulu also describes each episode by problem/behavior which is convenient if you are looking for something specific.


----------



## WUCT (Mar 25, 2010)

As for establishing dominance, everyone in the family would need to learn/participate or else the dog will pick on certain people. For example, our puppy pulls on her leash more depending on who is holding it.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am not a fan of Cesar. I think a much better approach would be Dr. Ian Dunbar, click on the link below.

Sirius Dog Training


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

DW is very controversial, most other trainers consider his methods barbaric and outdated. He generally works with very, very aggressive dogs and the methods he uses do not translate the average pet dog.

For a television show with very good, positive methods I watch "It's Me or the Dog", with Victoria Stillwell.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> DW is very controversial, most other trainers consider his methods barbaric and outdated. He generally works with very, very aggressive dogs and the methods he uses do not translate the average pet dog.
> 
> For a television show with very good, positive methods I watch "It's Me or the Dog", with Victoria Stillwell.


 
Yeah I was about to say. I like her show a lot. Because the dogs that she trains are usually dogs with similar problems are your typical dog owner would have. DW on the other hand is more of rehabilitation of aggressive kind of dogs; I think atleast.


----------



## Goldie Girl (May 7, 2010)

Have you read Jan Fennell? I don't know how her methods are regarded generally but I really like the pleasure and enjoyment she gets from her dogs. It's all about the pack leader thing but she seems to reinforce this in quite gentle ways.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Pat Miller, Jean Donaldson, Patricia McConnell and Ian Dunbar are more 'modern' and really into positive reinforcement. 
After reading "The other end of the leash", "The culture clash" and "The Power of Positive Dog Training" I found myself the dog whisperer very popular but also outdated/ old fashioned....

Heike


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Ian Dunbar, Stanley Coren, Patricia McConnell--all are good. DW I watch occasionally for the entertainment factor, but would never, ever use his methods on a golden. If I'd trained Casey that way he would be on anti anxiety medication. ANY book by Stanley Coren is absolutely wonderful...he is such a great writer. Not a lot of training tips in most of his books, but his shows are first rate, very practical for both dog and human partner. Ian Dunbar is required reading for many puppy classes...they want you to read his puppy protocol before you even begin the class. I also like the Monks of New Skete "Art of Raising a Puppy". I ignore parts that obviously apply more to German shepherds. I would never have thought of bringing a dog into my bedroom at night before I read this book, 15 years ago. Now, I would never think of having a puppy or dog anyplace else!
Good luck. Lots of info out there. Stay away from the dark side!


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

it seems people iver love him or Hate him.

I read his books and the concept is a good one, though you have to be careful about how you use his methords.

I've train Max using a combination of methord, mostly pack stuff in general life like he has to move out of my way, letting me take things ect I have growled at him on the odd occation, but training wise it all been positive reward stuff, and I have a very well behaved well rounded dog.

The key is to read read read, use what your conftable with.


----------



## Mms (Dec 13, 2009)

I think that he goes a bit overboard with the "don't humanize your dog" thing, for example he says to never ever talk to your dog like you would a person, it seems alot like you wouldn't be able to fully enjoy being a dog owner going by his standards. I mean sure, you'll have a well behaved dog, but is it really worth it when you cant't even enjoy alittle good-hearted baby-talk?


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

I like that he teaches people to stay calm. Whatever the situation is, it doesn't help to get all worked up. On the show, he is there to solve specific problems, not just teaching about general dog-training (he always says that he's not a dog trainer). I haven't heard him say the thing about not talking to your dog like a person - he talks to his dogs on the show! I haven't watched it in a while but I've seen that he uses many different approaches depending on the dog and the situation. While I may have taken away a bit of knowledge from the show, I don't think of it as really being educational in terms of how to train your dog.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

+1 for Ian Dunbar and Jan Fennel. I do believe in Cesar's philosophy of "exercise, discipline and then affection". I think a lot of behavioral issues are lessened when a dog gets proper exercise and stimulation. Your best bet is to read a lot of books by different authors, and take what you like away from each of them. No one trainer has it all right for all situations/dogs in my eyes...


----------

